#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  БОГДО-ГЕГЕН РИНПОЧЕ УШЁЛ В НИРВАНУ

## Нико

Сегодня утром, в 8.35 по монгольскому времени. Всех учеников просят делать чод и Ваджрайогини.

----------


## Оскольд

Соответственно в 4:35 по Московскому, если под монгольским имеется ввиду время Улан-Батора.
Соболезную всем ученикам.

----------


## Нико

Мы потеряли нашего Отца, Учителя и друга. Самого милосердного, драгоценного и дорогого в моей жизни. Истинное воплощение Чакрасамвары. ОМ МАНИ ПЕДМЕ ХУМ.

----------

Aion (01.03.2012), Denli (02.03.2012), Forsh (05.03.2012), Galina (01.03.2012), Vega (02.03.2012), Дэчен Намджрол (01.03.2012), Иван Денисов (01.03.2012), Кунсанг (01.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.03.2012), Оскольд (01.03.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Соболезную.  :Cry:

----------


## Нико

Просьба ко всем Его ученикам с 1997 года в России читать Ваджрайогини. Так сказал Его преемник Озер Ринпоче. Он сам в шоке от случившегося. Сегодня в Дхарамсалу будут посланы 25 тысяч рублей от центра "Махаяна" и 2000 рупий из Италии от Пемы Дролкар. На молитвы. И цог -- в Тактен Хаусе (монастыре Учителя). Не знаю, сколько дней это будет проходить.

----------

Galina (01.03.2012)

----------


## Galina

Сегодня День Будды Медицины.

----------

Vega (02.03.2012), Артем Тараненко (01.03.2012)

----------


## Galina

От Tengon Sky

སྐྱབས་གནས་བསླུ་མེད་རྗེ་བཙུ​ན་དམ་པ་དཔལ། །བདག་སོགས་ཉམས་ཐག་འགྲོ་ལ་ཐུ​གས་རྗེས་གཟིགས།།
 བསྟན་འགྲོའི་དོན་དུ་ཞིང་འདི​ར་མྱུར་བྱོན་ནས། །ཆོས་རྔ་ཆེན་པོར་བརྡུང་བར་མ​ཛད་དུ་གསོལ།།


О, Безошибочное Прибежище – Великолепный Джецун Дампа,
 Взгляни сострадательным взором на нас, несчастных скитальцев
 И, как можно скорее сойдя на эту землю, во благо Учения и существ
 Бей в великий барабан Дхармы!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php...type=3&theater

----------

Fatah (01.03.2012), Vega (02.03.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), Нико (01.03.2012), Оскольд (02.03.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

http://video.yandex.ru/users/pugache...er/view/7623/# Когда я прочитал эту печальную, трагическую и должно быть невыносимо горькую, для  учеников Его Святейшества новость, вспомнил что совсем недавно видел кадры Ринпоче в его простом и аскетичном жилище...
По ссылке. С 97 минуты примерно.

----------

Denli (02.03.2012), Galina (02.03.2012), Zosia (09.03.2012), Нико (01.03.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ 

Я не была ученицей Ринпоче, но однажды довелось испить чай у Него в гостях. Это воспоминание останется со мной навсегда. 

До новых встреч!

----------

Оскольд (01.03.2012)

----------


## Иван Денисов

ОМ А ХУМ. Да встретятся Его ученики с Его перерождением!

----------

Fatah (01.03.2012), Galina (01.03.2012), Кунсанг (01.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Ом мани бадмэ хум. Возжег светильник для Учителя.

----------


## Galina

The song offering to Dakini. 


Chanting by Kunze Mongolian.

----------

Нико (28.03.2012)

----------


## Galina



----------

Faadi (01.03.2012), Pema Sonam (01.03.2012), Вантус (01.03.2012), Игорь Эдвардович (01.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.03.2012), Оскольд (01.03.2012), Че Линг (01.03.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Интересное интервью с Ринпоче http://journal.iea.ras.ru/online/2006/EOO2006_5c.pdf

----------

Galina (01.03.2012), Че Линг (01.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Хороший был учитель. Жаль, что и он смертен.
Помню, в начале двухтысячных приезжал он в Питер. Поразило меня тогда, что в скромной одежде и стоптанных ботиночках был.

----------

Denli (02.03.2012), Dorje Dugarov (09.03.2012), Fatah (01.03.2012), Pema Sonam (01.03.2012), Won Soeng (05.03.2012), Вантус (01.03.2012), Джигме (06.03.2012), Джнянаваджра (01.03.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), Карма Палджор (01.03.2012), лесник (04.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.03.2012), Оскольд (02.03.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (02.03.2012), Сергей Ч (01.03.2012), Тао (01.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

Сегодня, когда цог поднесли в Тактен-Хаусе, над горами напротив появилась огромная радуга. И капли дождя пролились.

----------

Denli (02.03.2012), Galina (02.03.2012), Pema Sonam (01.03.2012), Артем Тараненко (01.03.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), Игорь Эдвардович (01.04.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (02.03.2012), Сергей Ч (01.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2012), Чиффа (11.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Хороший был учитель. Жаль, что и он смертен.
> Помню, в начале девяностых приезжал он в Питер. Поразило меня тогда, что в скромной одежде и стоптанных ботиночках был.


В первый раз Учитель приехал в Россию в 1997 году, летом. Кажется, именно тогда Питер посещал. Насчёт стоптанных ботинок не помню, но в скромной одежде был. Хотя Ринпоче всегда отличался хорошим вкусом в одежде.

----------

Galina (02.03.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

Говорят, молиться надо все 49 дней.

----------

Galina (02.03.2012)

----------


## Alex

Ом Амидэва Хри!

----------


## Топпер

> В первый раз Учитель приехал в Россию в 1997 году, летом. Кажется, именно тогда Питер посещал. Насчёт стоптанных ботинок не помню, но в скромной одежде был. Хотя Ринпоче всегда отличался хорошим вкусом в одежде.


Спасибо за поправку. Это я ошибся. Хотел написать "в начале двухтысячных"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2012)

----------


## Oleg olegelo

Подношение звука
http://soundcloud.com/olegelo/ekahuhumnr8m

----------

Aion (28.03.2012), Galina (02.03.2012), Pema Sonam (01.03.2012), Артем Тараненко (02.03.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), Кунсанг (04.03.2012), Нико (03.03.2012), Оскольд (28.03.2012), Пема Дролкар (03.03.2012), Сауди (28.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2012)

----------


## Denli

Видел Римпоче однажды в Москве, и помню, что он оставил только очень положительное впечатление.
Очень жаль. Уходит старая гвардия. Так скоро настоящих учителей на Дзамбудвипе не останется.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (04.03.2012), Оскольд (02.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

У Ринпоче в планах было родиться снова в этом мире в Монголии или поближе к Монголии, поэтому старая гвардия снова придет.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (12.03.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), Оскольд (02.03.2012)

----------


## Galina

*Вести из Монголии и Индии в день кончины Его Святейшества Богдо-гэгэна IX Джебцзундамба-хутухты*

Известие об уходе из жизни главы буддистов Монголии – Его Святейшества Богдо-гэгэна IX Джебцзундамба-хутухты уже через несколько часов появилось во многих монгольских СМИ на первых полосах.

Богдо-гэгэн IX оставил этот мир в возрасте 80 лет, 1 марта 2012 г., между 7 час. 40 мин. и 9 час. 40 мин по улан-баторскому времени, или в час дракона, в восьмой день первого весеннего месяца года водяного дракона семнадцатого шестидесятилетия.

В связи с этим, высшие ламы главного монастыря Монголии – Гандантэгчинлин 1 марта в 14 часов созвали пресс-конференцию. Хамбо-лама монастыря Д. Чойжамц отметил, что Его Святейшество Богдо-гэгэн Джебцзундамба-хутухта приехал в Монголию в 2009 г. по желанию многих верующих, хувараков, лам, и после этого жил в основном в Монголии. "Он, Учитель Богдо, оставил нам много прекрасных наставлений. Я понял, что такой великий человек, как он, перед тем, как уйти, постарался завершить свои дела. Учитель Богдо говорил, что он плохо себя чувствует, что не успел сделать много для религии и людей в Монголии за такой короткий отрезок времени, но в следующем перерождении сделает много. Вчера у него состояние здоровья было относительно хорошим, но он несколько раз сказал, что приходит его время. К сожалению, мы тогда не совсем поняли смысл его слов".

Один из присутствовавших при уходе духовного лидера монголов немедленно позвонил Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе. 1 марта в Дхарамсале, в знак почтения, все офисы Центральной тибетской администрации оставались закрытыми после обеда и проводили религиозные службы об ушедшем. В четыре часа в Дхарамсале шел дождь, над Тактеном – резиденцией Богдо-гэгэна в этом городе – появились большие радуги. В Улан-Батор из Дхарамсалы направляется Самдонг Ринпоче.
Самочувствие Богдо-гэгэна ухудшалось с прошлого года. Когда Далай-лама посетил Монголию, на вопрос Джебцзундамбы о времени ухода он ответил: "Сейчас конец года, уходить не надо. Уходите в начале будущего года". Как отметил хамбо-лама Д. Чойжамц, Богдо-гэгэн выбрал для своего ухода день в начале года – как раз в тот период, который посвящен пятнадцати великим чудесам, совершенным Буддой. Это первые две недели первого лунного месяца, когда в буддийских монастырях проводятся большие молитвенные собрания Монлам Ченмо.

Незадолго до своего ухода Богдо-гэгэн говорил, что он с огромной силой молится о том, чтобы родиться в Монголии. Ламы, хувараки и верующие должны иметь веру и молиться об этом, читать священные тексты, отстраниться от плохих дел.

В связи с кончиной Богдо-гэгэна, создана специальная государственная комиссия во главе с министром образования и культуры Монголии Е. Отгонбаяром.

Создана также комиссия, которая будет искать следующее перерождение Богдо-гэгэна. Комиссию возглавил хамбо-лама Д. Чойжамц. В состав комиссии вошли Б. Лувсанжамц, да-лама монастыря Гандантэгчинлин Х. Бямбажав и несколько других лам. Пока не решено, когда начнут выявлять новое перерождение. По этому вопросу будет сообщение позже.

История свидетельствует, что перерождения Джебцзундамба-хутухты приносили покой и счастье монголам из поколения в поколение. Пусть Ваш следующий облик, Ваше Святейшество Богдо-гэгэн, родится в Монголии и озаряет солнцем религии Джамбудвипу.

Подготовила Ж. Оюунчимэг по сообщениям из Улан-Батора и Дхарамсалы и материалам:

buddha.mn
news.mn
medee.mn
newsworld.mn
zaluu.com
gogo.mn
mass.mn
nuuts.mn
http://savetibet.ru/2012/03/02/bogdo...-rinpoche.html

----------

Pema Sonam (02.03.2012), Аньезка (02.03.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), Кунсанг (03.03.2012), лесник (04.03.2012), Нико (02.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.03.2012), Оскольд (02.03.2012), Пема Дролкар (03.03.2012)

----------


## Galina

Фотография сделана из Тактен Хауса, Дхарамсала, во время вчерашней практики Чод Цога.

----------

Aion (03.03.2012), Аньезка (02.03.2012), Артем Тараненко (03.03.2012), Кунсанг (03.03.2012), Нико (02.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.03.2012), Оскольд (02.03.2012), Пема Дролкар (03.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.03.2012)

----------


## Galina

DHARAMSHALA, 1 March.

... Центральная тибетская администрация глубоко опечалена узнав о кончине  Девятого Халха Джецун Дамба и провела специальную молитву во второй половине дня в Gangkyi в память о  Халха Джецун Дамба _и для его скорейшей реинкарнации_. Все офисы Центральной тибетской администрации оставались закрытыми после проведённой молитвы.
http://tibet.net/2012/03/01/obituary...jetsun-dhampa/

----------

Кунсанг (03.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.03.2012)

----------


## Galina

Печальная весть потрясла буддийский мир. В возрасте 80 лет оставил этот мир духовный покровитель и  защитник монголоязычных народов Его Преосвященство Богдо-гегян.

Шаджин-лама Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче,  монашеская Сангха республики, Объединение Буддистов Калмыкии, буддийские общественные организации  Калмыкии выражают глубокое соболезнование народу Монголии и всем ученикам и близким людям Учителя.

Пусть в новом перерождении он продолжит приносить неизмеримую пользу всем живым существам всех миров.

Его Преосвященство Халха Джецун Дамба Ринпоче родился в 1932 году. В четырехлетнем возрасте он был признан реинкарнацией великого Богдо-гегяна Монголии.

Его Преосвященство  Халха Джецун Дамба Богдо-Геген Ринпоче IX  считается эманацией великих мастеров всех основных линий тибетского буддизма.

В школе Гелуг он признан реинкарнацией ученика Зонкавы Джамьяна Чодже, который основал монастырь Дрепунг;

в школе Ньингма его считают воплощением Ронгзонг Лоцавы Чокьи Гьялцена, а в Кагью — Баромба Дхарма Вангчука.

В школе Сакья он был известен как Наставник Кунга Дролчок. Он - реикарнация  Таранатхи -  знаменитого  историка  и тантрика XVI века.

Кроме того, считается, что при жизни Будды Шакьямуни Джецун Дамба являлся его ближайшим учеником Анандой.

Начиная с 1997 года, по благословению и указанию Далай-ламы, Ринпоче многократно посещал Россию, включая Москву и буддийские регионы, где передал множество посвящений в Высшую Йога-тантру и традицию Чод.

С  того времени у Ринпоче появились многочисленные ученики, монголы, россияне и европейцы, и в дхарамсальской резиденции Тактен-Хаус, подаренной ему Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой, был основан центр по изучению и практике традиции Чод линии Ганден, основным держателем которой по сей день является Халха Джецун Дамба Богдо-геген Ринпоче.

2 ноября 2011 г. высшие ламы Монголии провозгласили Его Преосвященство Богдо-гэгэна IX Джебцзундамба-хутухту главой Центра буддистов Монголии – организации при главном монастыре Гандантэгчинлин.

В связи с кончиной защитника и покровителя монголоязычных народов Его Преосвященства Богдо-гегяна в центральном хуруле Калмыкии объявлен трехдневный траур.

Администрация хурула «Золотая обитель Будды Шакьямуни»

http://khurul.ru/?p=9945

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (04.03.2012)

----------


## Galina

Сейчас Ринпоче находится в медитации "тук-дам". Об этом говорится в статье
*Jetsun Dhampa Rinpoche passes away in Ulan Bator*
 By Lobsang Wangyal | Tibet Sun 
MCLEOD GANJ, India, 1 March 2012 

Jetsun Dhampa Rinpoche passed away in Ulan Bator, Mongolia, at 0835 am Mongolian time on Thursday.
 He was 81. He passed away after a prolonged illness. 
_He is said to be in the after-death meditative state of ‘thuk-dam’, according to sources close to him._


http://www.tibetsun.com/archive/2012...in-ulan-bator/

----------

Кунсанг (03.03.2012), Нико (02.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.03.2012), Оскольд (02.03.2012), Пема Дролкар (03.03.2012)

----------


## Galina

> У Ринпоче в планах было родиться снова в этом мире в Монголии или поближе к Монголии, поэтому старая гвардия снова придет.


Кто был в Курумкане в 1997 году на Учении Его Святейшества Богдо-гегена Ринпоче помнят, что тогда Он обещал переродиться в России!!!
Будем ждать.

----------

Fatah (03.03.2012), Аньезка (02.03.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), Кунсанг (04.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.03.2012), Оскольд (02.03.2012)

----------


## Galina

В московском центре Богдо-гегена Ринпоче "Махаяна" вчера был проведен Цог-Чод Ваджрайогини для Ринпоче.
Завтра в 19-00, там же, состоится Чод-Цог для Ринпоче.

----------

Кунсанг (04.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Подношение звука
> http://soundcloud.com/olegelo/ekahuhumnr8m


Спасибо, Олег! Вы даже не представляете, как это тронуло....

----------


## Сергей Куваев

Интервью с Хамбо-ламой Гандантэгченлина Д. Чойжамцем о последних словах Богдо и о его будущем рождении

----------

Pema Sonam (03.03.2012), Аньезка (03.03.2012), Кунсанг (04.03.2012), лесник (04.03.2012), Оскольд (03.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> БОГДО-ГЕГЕН РИНПОЧЕ УШЁЛ В НИРВАНУ.


Кстати, не сочтите за некорректность, но разве бодхисатта может уйти в Нирвану?

----------

Вантус (04.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Кстати, не сочтите за некорректность, но разве бодхисатта может уйти в Нирвану?


Топпер. Вам оно надо?

----------

Dechen Zangmo (14.03.2012), YanaYa (05.03.2012), Аньезка (04.03.2012), Артем Тараненко (04.03.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

Сегодня 20 тысяч рупий из перечисленных из Москвы средств было отдано на подношения чая и пр. всем монахам, которые с завтрашнего дня будут проводить в Дхарамсале, главном храме, ежегодный монлам, с просьбой молиться о Ринпоче. Ещё 5 тысяч рупий было отдано в Тактен-хаус на проведение цогов и прочие ритуальные нужды.

Сегодня утром в главном храме Дхарамсалы Его Святейшество Далай-лама провёл специальный молебен о Ринпоче.

----------

Galina (04.03.2012), Аньезка (04.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.03.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

Друзья, те, которые пары, махаянцы, не сочтите за святотатство, но, * НЕ ТЕРЯЕМ ВРЕМЕНИ.*

----------

Dechen Zangmo (14.03.2012), Galina (04.03.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Кстати, не сочтите за некорректность, но разве бодхисатта может уйти в Нирвану?


Ушел в Нирвану это также высокий слог означающий смерть. У монголов принято так говорить о смерти что не умер, а обрел Нирвану.

----------

Vidyadhara (05.03.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2012)

----------


## Galina

Его Святейшество Богдо-гэгэн IX, духовный лидер всех монгольских народов, чье сердце остановилось 1 марта 2012 года, находится в состоянии посмертной медитации тукдам, сообщил Хонгор Эльбиков, помощник верховного ламы Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче.

Делегация Калмыкии во главе верховным ламой Тэло Тулку Ринпоче прибыла в Улан-Батор сегодня утром. Тэло Тулку Ринпоче посетил Его Святейшество Богдо-гэгэна IX, который находится в посмертной медитации тукдам, окруженный заботами высоких лам.

«За состоянием Его Святейшества Богдо-гэгэна IX внимательно наблюдают сын духовного лидера, Туксе Ринпоче, Осер Ринпоче и Кундалинг Ринпоче, который прибыл в Монголию около 20 дней назад по личному приглашению Богдо-гэгэна IX», ‒ рассказал Хонгор Эльбиков.

«После посещения Его Святейшества Богдо-гэгэна IX верховный лама Калмыкии рассказал, что духовный лидер Монголии безусловно пребывает в медитации тукдам, и его сознание еще не покинуло тело несмотря на то, что его дыхание остановилось два дня назад. Нет ни малейших признаков разложения, и создается впечатление, будто учитель погружен в спокойный сон», ‒ пояснил собеседник.

Тэло Тулку Ринпоче подчеркнул, что уход Богдо-гэгэна IX, несмотря на тяжелую и продолжительную болезнь, был спокойным и умиротворенным. Он особо отметил важность того, что Его Святейшество Богдо-гэгэн IX в конце своей жизни вернулся в Монголию и прожил в этой стране до конца своих дней.

Благоприятным знаком для дальнейшего развития буддизма Тэло Тулку Ринпоче назвал и то, что в эти дни в Улан-Баторе собрались все монгольские ламы-перерожденцы. На завтрашний день запланирована встреча девяти монгольских сознательно перерождающихся лам.

Тэло Тулку Ринпоче также встретился с Хамбо-ламой монастыря Гандантэгчинлин Д. Чойжамцем. Поскольку сознание Его Святейшества Богдо-гэгэна IX еще не покинуло тело, не обсуждаются и вопросы, связные с кремацией. Верующим рекомендуется молиться о том, чтобы Богдо-гэгэн после своего ухода смог беспрепятственно обрести новое перерождение и продолжить совершать деяния на благо всех существ. 

Поскольку Богдо-гэгэн IX был выдающимся тантрическим практиком, в особенности практиком Калачакры, полезно в эти дни выполнять практики Калачакры, а также Гухьясамаджи, Чакрасамвары, Ваджрайогини и других божеств, посвящая все заслуги беспрепятственному перерождению учителя.

Тукдам (тиб. святой ум) ‒ посмертное состояние, в котором опытный тантрический практик, при жизни занимавшийся медитациями стадии завершения анутарайога-тантры (высшей йога-тантры), способен распознать наитончайшее сознание ясного света, которое становится для него объектом медитации. 

Несмотря на то, что факт смерти уже зафиксирован, а сердцебиение и кровообращение остановились, тело такого практика сохраняет свежесть вплоть до момента окончательного выхода тонкого сознания из тела. Это состояние пока не имеет научного обоснования. По желанию Его Святейшества Далай-ламы в Индии запущен проект исследования состояния тукдам, который проводится совместно с учеными научной лаборатории мозга Висконсинского университета.

Юлия Жиронкина
http://savetibet.ru/2012/03/03/bogdo...wZfwQ.facebook

----------

Нико (04.03.2012)

----------


## Galina

*Далай-лама возглавил молебен, посвященный главе буддистов Монголии Богдо-гэгэну IX*

Духовный лидер тибетского буддизма Его Святейшество Далай-лама 3 марта возглавил молебен, посвященный Его Святейшеству Богдо-гэгэну IX Джебцзундамбе-хутухте (Джецун Дампа Халха Ринпоче), главе буддистов Монголии и многих буддистов других стран, чье сердце перестало биться 1 марта 2012 года. 

В молебне, который проходил в главном храме Дхарамсалы, приняли участие премьер-министр (калон-трипа) Центральной тибетской администрации и другие высокопоставленные лица

http://savetibet.ru/2012/03/03/dalai-lama.html

----------


## Galina

*Обращение Ело Ринпоче относительно ухода Его Святейшества Халха Джецуна Дамбы Богдо Гегена Ринпоче IX*

Нам стало известно об уходе большого Учителя Его Святейшества Халха Джецуна Дамбы Богдо Гегена Ринпоче IX. Ушёл великий Мастер, осуществивший цель этой жизни. Невозможно измерить благо от деятельности Богдо Гегена Ринпоче. Неоценим его вклад в возрождение и развитие буддизма в Монголии и России. Как и во всех своих предыдущих перерождениях, Богдо Геген Ринпоче IX неустанно трудился на благо существ.

Я молюсь о его скорейшем перерождении.

Восьмого марта, в день завершения Монлама, в дацане мы проведём обширный молебен о скорейшем перерождении Богдо Гегена Ринпоче.



Ело Ринпоче
http://yelo-rinpoche.ru/news/appeal_...egen_rinpoche/

----------

Нико (04.03.2012)

----------


## Galina

*В буддийских храмах Тувы читают молебны о беспрепятственном перерождении Богдо-гэгэна IX*

Во всех буддийских храмах (хурээ) в эти дни читают молебны о беспрепятственном перерождении Его Святейшества Богдо-гэгэна IX. Печальное ообщение о безвременном уходе из жизни выдающегося буддийского наставника застало Камбы-ламу (главу буддистов) Тувы Тензина Цультима и священнослужителей Объединения буддистов Тувы в поездке по кожуунам (районам), где они выполняют молебны, приуроченные к наступлению нового года.

«Камбы-лама Тувы обратился ко всему тувинскому народу, монахам и мирянам, с просьбой выполнять ритуал почитания Учителя (Лама Чопа) и читать молитвы о скорейшем перерождении Его Святейшества Богдо-гэгэна IX», – сообщил председатель администрации Объединения буддистов Тувы Буян Башкы (Тензин Чинба).

«Все мы убеждены в том, что Его Святейшество Богдо-гэгэн – Будда. Он покинул драгоценное тело этой жизни, но это не значит, что он оставил нас. Он святой человек, и непременно вернется, если мы будем молить об этом», – Буян Башкы (Тензин Чинба).

«Мы знаем, что Его Святейшество Богдо-гэгэн говорил, что в следующей жизни воплотится в Монголии, но мы, тувинцы, молимся о том, чтобы он принял рождение в тувинском теле и направлял и наставлял нас, как он делал это в нынешнем рождении», – рассказал собеседник.

Камбы-лама (главу буддистов) Тувы Тензин Цультим направил соболезнования буддистам Монголии.

Юлия Жиронкина

http://savetibet.ru/2012/03/02/tuva.html

----------


## Нико

Пришло письмо с соболезнованиями от геше Драгпа Гьялцена из Улан-Удэ: 

"Дорогая Майя! Примите мои самые глубокие  соболезнования по поводу кончины Его Святейшество Богдо-гэгэн IX Джебцзундамба-хутухта. Это для нас очень тяжелая утрата Драгоценного Учителя и Наставника.  1 марта, вечером после получения этого печального известия я собрал своих учеников и мы провели ритуал почитания Учителя (Лама Чопа) и Гуру-Йога (Гаден Лхагяма), а также молебен о Его скорейшем перерождении, чтобы вновь быть рядом с Ним. 
С искренним уважением, Ваш Геше Дакпа Гйалтсен".

----------

Galina (05.03.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), Оскольд (05.03.2012)

----------


## Дубинин

...Самдонг Ринпоче передал духовному лидеру монгольских народов хадак (церемониальный шарф) и послание от духовного лидера тибетского буддизма Его Святейшества Далай-ламы. Получив хадак и послание от Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, прервал посмертную медитацию и оставил наш мир...  http://savetibet.ru/2012/03/05/bogdo-gegen.html

----------

Aion (26.03.2012), Fatah (06.03.2012), Galina (06.03.2012), Liza Lyolina (05.03.2012), Нико (05.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

Молитва о скорейшем перерождении Его Святейшества Богдо-гегена Ринпоче (русский перевод очень скоро будет готов)

Ньюрджён Солдеб

НАМО ГУРУ!

Чанг чог ко кел метог пог пей лха
Лха йи лама Джецун Дампа чог
Тха ме тоб данг наг чо дрол гён сог
Трул ку рим джён нам ла сол ва деб

Ранг джун еше дор джей нам рол гьи
Тха кхоб юл дер тхоб мар джён дзе не
Кел мен ньиг мей дул джа даг чаг ги
Кьяб гён пунг ньен дзе пар сол ва деб

Лог мён ла ло мар пёй тху те пей
Маг рум дю суанг даг чаг ма бор пар
Нгон гьи тхуг ки дам ча сам щин ду
Ринг не дже сунг дзе ла сол ва деб

Ре щиг ми таг чо ньи тен пе чир
Зуг куй кёпа чо йинг дю пей цюл
Тен кьянг лар янг ньюр ду джён гьюр те
Кел гьей бар ду тен пар щуг су сол

Чанг чог дро вей гён по чо кьи дже
Джампел Намдрол Чокьи Гьелцен чог
Лар янг нгур миг гар гьи нам рол те
Кел санг дул джей ре ва конг пар що

Даг кьянг чи саг ге дре джи нье кьи
Ца ве лама кьо данг янг янг джел
Ке чиг цам янг дрел ме дже джуг те
Кьо кьи лег ще дранг ци рёл пар що

ОМ АХ ГУРУ ВАДЖРАДХАРА МАНДЖУШРИ БИМУКТА ДХАРМАДХАДЗА САРВА СИДДХИ ХУМ ХУМ

Краткая молитва

Кьяб не лу ме Джецун Дампа чог
Даг сог ньям тхаг дро ла тхуг дже сиг
Тен дрой дён ду щинг дир ньюр джён не
Чо нга чен пор дунг вар дзе ду сол

----------

Aion (26.03.2012), Dechen Zangmo (14.03.2012), Fatah (06.03.2012), Galina (06.03.2012), Odvulpa (06.03.2012), Sucheeinennick (16.04.2012), Дондог (10.03.2012), Дубинин (06.03.2012), Оскольд (06.03.2012), Пема Дролкар (06.03.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Багша, Вы в моем сердце

----------

Нико (09.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

Перевод "монгольской" молитвы, транслитерация которой приведена выше

НАМО ГУРУ

Поклоняюсь Учителям!

Божество, осыпанное цветами молитв народа этой северной страны [Монголии],
Божественный Учитель, Высший Джецун Дамба,
Воплощённый в линии перерождений
Как Тхаме Тоб, Кришначарья, Таранатха и другие – к Тебе взываем!

Явившись как Джнянаваджра, чудесное самовозникшее воплощение, 
Ты впервые снизошёл на эту тёмную землю 
И стал Прибежищем, Защитником и Охранителем
Для нас, неудачливых учеников этой эпохи упадка – к Тебе взываем!

Даже когда свирепствовали злые «красные» варварские силы [коммунизм]
И тьма окутала нас, Твоих учеников,
Ты не оставил нас, [О Наставник],
Но вечно заботился о нас, вспоминая прошлые посвящения и обеты – к Тебе взываем!

Сейчас, дабы научить нас природе непостоянства вещей,
Ты явил уход своей формы в дхармадхату, сферу реальности.
Умоляем Тебя, вернись к нам быстрее
И прочно пребывай сотни кальп! 

Царь Дхармы, Защитник этой северной страны [Монголии],
Высший Джецун Дамба Чокьи Гьялцен:
Вновь явись в облике облачённого в шафран [монаха]
Для исполнения надежд и желаний Твоих удачливых учеников.

В силу бесчисленных плодов накопленных нами добродетелей
Да сможем мы вновь и вновь встречаться с Тобой, О Коренной Гуру, 
И следовать за Тобой, не разлучаясь ни на минуту,
Дабы наслаждаться нектаром Твоих превосходных учений. 

ОМ АХ ГУРУ ВАДЖРАДХАРА МАНДЖУШРИ ВИМУКТА ДХАРМАДХАДЗА САРВА СИДДХИ ХУМ ХУМ


Краткий вариант:

О Джецун Дамба, наш неизменно надёжный объект Прибежища,
Милосердно взгляни на нас, несчастных скитальцев в сансаре!
Молим Тебя! Быстро вернись во благо Учения и существ,
И чтобы громогласно бить в барабан Дхармы! 

Эти молитву о скором перерождении Халха Джецуна Дамбы Ринпоче написал в Монголии его последователь доктор Ганзориг (Ганаа).

----------

Aion (26.03.2012), Dechen Zangmo (14.03.2012), Dorje Dugarov (12.03.2012), Пема Дролкар (12.03.2012), Саранка (12.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

Бальзамированное тело Учителя сегодня поместили в ступу.

----------

Aion (12.03.2012), Dorje Dugarov (12.03.2012), Galina (12.03.2012), Odvulpa (12.03.2012), Pema Sonam (11.03.2012), Дэчен Намджрол (12.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.03.2012), Пема Дролкар (12.03.2012), Саранка (12.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Получал Учения от Его Святейшества Богдо Гегена во время Его первого визита в Бурятию.

Было много личного, личное пусть будет между нами.
Мама особенно много Учений получила от него.

----------

Нико (12.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

По уточнённой информации из Монголии, тело Ринпоче поместили в специальный ящик. Как и тела Пенора Ринпоче и Линга Ринпоче.
Серьёзно заболела его близкая ученица Кунзе Чимед. Просьба молиться о её здоровье!

----------

Fatah (27.03.2012), Galina (14.03.2012), Оскольд (14.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

Говорят, что на голове Учителя отчётливо проявлен слог АХ.

----------

Fatah (27.03.2012), Galina (14.03.2012), Оскольд (14.03.2012)

----------


## Galina

Ящик, в который поместили драгоценное тело Учителя на год.

----------

Нико (26.03.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Скажите, пожалуйста, а с какой целью тело помещается в ящик? И почему именно на год.

----------

Wyrd (26.03.2012), Дэчен Намджрол (26.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2012)

----------


## Galina

*Погребальные обычаи кочевников* 

Среди кочевников Азии была распространена очень древняя и весьма специфическая церемония открытых похорон. Она начала проводиться еще за несколько веков до нашей эры. Упоминания о ней можно найти в работах Цицерона и других древних писателей. Кроме этого, в Монголии широко практиковались и другие формы погребений, такие, как кремация, бальзамирование, погружение покойника в воду. Предпочтение тому или иному виду зависело от социального положения покойного, причины его смерти и географического местонахождения. Бальзамированию подвергались люди, признанные реинкарнацией Будды, или же ламы, имевшие высший духовный сан. Обычно таких людей помещали в гробницы в сидячем положении, напоминающем молитвенную позу...
http://mongol-note.blogspot.com/2011...g-post_17.html

----------

Aion (26.03.2012), Аньезка (26.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2012)

----------


## Дубинин

> Скажите, пожалуйста, а с какой целью тело помещается в ящик? И почему именно на год.


Мне сказали, что тело засыпано солью на год в ящике с целью обезвоживания. (Наверное для последующих бальзамирующих манипуляций).

----------

Aion (26.03.2012), Fatah (27.03.2012), Аньезка (26.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2012)

----------


## Galina

Это ответ на вопросы участников форума одного из близких учеников Богдо-гегена Ринпоче ( он на фото, крайний справа):
 Tengon Sky 
"Одним из первых вопросов, заданных ЕСДЛ, когда это случилось, был "что делать с телом?" ЕСДЛ повелел мумифицировать - сделать "мардунг" и поместить в ступу, что бы все желающие могли поклониться Великому Святому. Поэтому сразу вызвали мастера из Индии. И под его руководством тело покрыли смесями для скорейшей просушки и подавления запаха, а коробку, как я понял, заполнили еще и солями. Год - это пока еще предварительный срок, сначала думали и два года может уйти на процесс, потом, видя воздействие сухого монгольского климата, кто-то стал предполагать, что может и полугода хватит. Думаю, видно будет по ходу дела."

----------

Pema Sonam (27.03.2012), Аньезка (27.03.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

Олег, ещё раз ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо за Ваши композиции по Чоду. Мой муж (тибетец, ученик Ринпоче), сегодня впервые послушал и очень благодарит. Я ещё на дату посмотрела....

----------

Oleg olegelo (28.03.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Oleg olegelo

> Олег, ещё раз ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо за Ваши композиции по Чоду. Мой муж (тибетец, ученик Ринпоче), сегодня впервые послушал и очень благодарит. Я ещё на дату посмотрела....


Не за что, спасибо, очень рад!

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Galina;460241]"Одним из первых вопросов, заданных ЕСДЛ, когда это случилось, был "что делать с телом?" ЕСДЛ повелел мумифицировать - сделать "мардунг" и поместить в ступу, что бы все желающие могли поклониться Великому Святому. Поэтому сразу вызвали мастера из Индии. И под его руководством тело покрыли смесями для скорейшей просушки и подавления запаха, а коробку, как я понял, заполнили еще и солями. ....... Думаю, видно будет по ходу дела."[/QUOTE

Скорее всего, такой же случай, как с нетленным Ламой Итыгиловым в Бурятии? Помещение в определенный саркофаг в сидячем положении, отсутствие запаха разложения. состояние медитации при отсутствии признаков жизни, выбор места и времени ухода- как бы признаки осознанного ухода  такого святого.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Скажите, пожалуйста, а с какой целью тело помещается в ящик? И почему именно на год.


Через год проверяют. меняют одежды, меняют соль, проверяют состояние подвижности суставов. Думаю, такой же случай, как с Итыгиловым.

----------

